
Alan Kay's Reading List - waqasaday
http://www.squeakland.org/resources/books/readingList.jsp#cat570
======
pvg
Previously and previously:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=alan%20kay%20reading%20list&so...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=alan%20kay%20reading%20list&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11803165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11803165)
has some comments by Alan Kay.

------
andreygrehov
Here is the same submission from the previous year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11803165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11803165)

Alan left a lot of comments there.

------
malloryerik
He was just on Quora last week answering the question, 'What did Alan Kay mean
by, "Lisp is the greatest single programming language ever designed"?'

[https://www.quora.com/What-did-Alan-Kay-mean-by-Lisp-is-
the-...](https://www.quora.com/What-did-Alan-Kay-mean-by-Lisp-is-the-greatest-
single-programming-language-ever-designed/answer/Alan-Kay-11?share=1)

~~~
grzm
Currently discussed here on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15558861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15558861)

~~~
malloryerik
I see that now, thanks :)

------
inetsee
Some of the links appear to be broken; i.e. they take you to books different
than the titles listed. Clicking on "The Psychology of Art by Lev Vygotsky"
takes you to the Amazon page for "Economics: analysis, issues, and policies by
Louis Dow". I'm sure Louis's book is fascinating, but not what I was looking
for.

